
Show HN: Petri Dish – Generative Flocking - zefman
http://jozefmaxted.co.uk/petridish/
======
krat0sprakhar
Awesome! Is this open-source? Also can you provide a few resources on how to
get started building this? I've always been intrigued by flocking
visualizations and really want to build this on my own. Thanks!

